# NEW Settimio Soprani Artist VI



## oleg45120 (13 Апр 2013)

Друзья. На выставке во Франкфурте был представлен новый аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI.




























































Кто-нибудь в курсе, что это за инструмент? Кто его делает? Какое отношение он имеет к старому Settimio Soprani (на котором играл Арафаилов)?

На сайте artistVI никакой информации об инструменте нет.

Вот их группа в Фейсбуке FACEBOOK

Мне будет интересна любая информация


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (14 Апр 2013)

По моему, врядли. Судя по голландскому аккордеонному on-line справочнику, этот брэнд только недавно "возрождён". Его производит Polverini из города Реканати ( недалеко от Кастельфидардо ).
http://www.accordionlinks.com/manufacturer.html 
Смотрите в этой ссылке Polverini и Settimio Soprani.


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Апр 2013)

*DiegoVaz3*,
Спасибо! Ребята на фейсбуке пишут, что до старого Сеттимио он совершенно не дотягивает


----------



## oleg45120 (10 Май 2013)

Я так понял, что этот аккордеон изготавливается на фабрике Ballone Burini


----------



## Vladimir Zh (11 Май 2013)

Господа, не тешьте себя иллюзиями. В настоящее время есть возможность создать лишь точную визуальную копию легендарных инструментов. Но звука тех инструментов Вы не получите. Тому есть немало причин. Вот лишь некоторые основные: 
1) Древесина, идущая на изготовление инструмента (фанера корпуса, резонаторы) имеет очень неоднородную структуру. Это связано с активным солнцем последнего столетия. Посмотрите на распиловку древесины и поймёте.
2) Энергетика мастеров сейчас не та, что была 40-50 лет назад. Любви, заинтересованности в работе (а не в денежном её эквиваленте) в мире стало намного меньше. 
3) Один и тот же инструмент в разных руках звучит по разному. Сейчас играют очень холодно, жёстко, расчётливо. 
Поймите правильно, это не стоны 50-летнего человека. Это объективная реальность. Маятник качнулся в другую сторону. Что будет дальше?.. Поживём - увидим.


----------

